# Broken alien squirter! How do we fix this?



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Where to locate an alien squirter?

The f***ing nozzle that goes to the hose broke off on my passenger's side alien squirter the other day, and all of my fluid drained out. Where do I find a new alien? How can I plug the leak so I can keep winshield washer fluid in the tank? 

For what it's worth, I'm fine with eliminating the alien system altogether if that's going to be cheaper. I really never use them. Has anyone deleted his before?

Edit: just found one new for $170.07 @ ECS. I was afraid it was going to be stupid expensive. Anyone got any other leads?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

disconnect hose going to alien (inside bumper directly in front of driver front wheel). and plug. I used a large bolt to plug mine. 

You may be able to access the hose buy just dropping the belly pan. I jacked mine up, pulled the wheel, disconnected about half of the screws that keep the wheel well liner in place, and then pulled the liner back for access.

to replace the alien, you most remove the bumper so you can get to the screws that connect the alien to the bumper.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

How often do you use yours? I scrapped mine a long time ago.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> How often do you use yours? I scrapped mine a long time ago.


These headlight thingies were actually functional??? I thought they were added gimmicks so the aspiring CEO could explain and justify to his peers at the country club why he picked an Audi over the standard and safe BMW! I was sooo mislead and want mine back! :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> These headlight thingies were actually functional??? I thought they were added gimmicks so the aspiring CEO could explain and justify to his peers at the country club why he picked an Audi over the standard and safe BMW! I was sooo mislead and want mine back! :laugh:


Haha, "over engineering" anyone. Unless I'm in a road rally, I have no use for squirting washer fluid on my headlights. And even then..


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Haha, "over engineering" anyone. Unless I'm in a road rally, I have no use for squirting washer fluid on my headlights. And even then..


It's a European thing, like the old Mercedes headlight mini wipers. It's also, stupid.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> *These headlight thingies were actually functional??? *I thought they were added gimmicks so the aspiring CEO could explain and justify to his peers at the country club why he picked an Audi over the standard and safe BMW! I was sooo mislead and want mine back! :laugh:


So how do you use them? There i finally asked it...


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

this is a good warning to everyone who still has functioning aliens. Take them out and I can 100% garuntee the housing holding the nozzle is cracked, likely in more than one places. Its only a matter of time until the nozzle gets blown out. Mine did luckily I found a used set and pulled the nozzle out (also cracked lol) They pull right out, but use some silicone spray to help lube them and sit for 15 mins.

If you still have your nozzles all intact, you need to mix up some expoxy and fill in all the cracks and also on the first gap in the nozzles, no water goes through you need to expoxy that "ring". I tapped expoxy on three spots inside that "ring" and also filled the cracks on the housing. 

Also, while out, pull the spring loaded aliens out and spray silicone lube all on the explosed plastic shaft, then let it retract back into the housing.

Do the above and you won't be one of those sad souls with failing aliens.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mine worked until that darn nipple cracked off (leaving me with no winshield washer fluid). With your headlights on, use your squirters for more than 3 or 5 seconds (I forget which, and they should come out. I'd rather just delete them, though. I'm in need of a new bumper cover anyway. What's the best way to delete?


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> I'd rather just delete them, though. I'm in need of a new bumper cover anyway. What's the best way to delete?


I deleted mine last night... Just remove the bumper, and you will see 5 screws on each side holding the aliens in the bumper. Unscrew each one, remove aliens....Done.

Don't forget to plug the washer feed line with your favorite random shop bolt and a hose clamp :beer:


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Only took me two days to figure out why HL washers are called " Alien " squirters :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

You can check car-parts.com to see if any local salvage yards have a used one.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*Used Parts*

If you are looking for a used pair.. I would be willing to sell ya mine. Personally I would just remove them and plug the feed line. Much cheaper to remove them, even if it would be money out of my pocket :beer:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, but I'm going to delete them, unplug the pump, and plug the lines. Even in Buffalo they're not worth having, and hopefully I won't have to drive her again next winter...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Has anyone actually opened an alien assembly?
How do I take it apart?

My passenger side is leaking fluid from the weep hole (hole is halfway in the bottom part of the alien) which makes me think the bottom cylinder is leaking.
I want to try and fix if possible (I know y'all will say "delete them" )


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

For a safe delete, remove the entire system. You will need to take off the front bumper. I assume you are familiar with how to do this. There's the pipe that runs from the very bottom of the coolant bottle alone the driver wheel arch then down to the aliens. You can cut the pipe where it meets a small plastic piece that joins the aliens tube with the coolant tube, and then fill it with a hot glue gun/super glue to ensure you don't leak fluid everywhere:thumbup: This is how I did it


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Gonzalo!
I'm very familiar with the system though. And so far, I'd like to keep it.

I should have been more clear in my request, I'd like to know if anyone has actually taken apart the alien/headlight washer itself.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

FYI y'all, here's what a dead alien looks like haha




























Was curious how they worked.
Basically just a membrane rubber that gets push up with water pressure.
No wonder these things are so fragile!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

One last one of the whole thing


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*oh yeah!*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> These headlight thingies were actually functional??? I thought they were added gimmicks so the aspiring CEO could explain and justify to his peers at the country club why he picked an Audi over the standard and safe BMW! I was sooo mislead and want mine back! :laugh:


I have had my car 10 years and *NEVER have used them! They're VIRGINS!* (they aren't heated are they????}

My 1969 Corvette has headlight squirters...man! that was TECHNOLOGY then! Super-ridiculous as they are hidden pop-up lights. GM has all kinds of design criteria for the upper penininsula of Michigan! {the windshield wipers must break trough 3/8" of solid ice, ditto the wiper door and headlight vacuum motors.}

Too bad they can't be modified to shoot paintballs....that would get the Prius drivers out of the passing lane PRONTO.:laugh::wave:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mine worked up until a year and a half ago when the nipple connecting the left alien to the supply hose broke off, spilling all of my windshield washer fluid onto the streets of Atlantic City. I 86'd them after that.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Might just go down this route


----------

